# 1966 gto saf-t-track



## Ratmm79 (Feb 18, 2018)

Were the posi trac rearends for the 66 gto originally a 10 bolt or 12 bolt


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

10 bolt.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Early Pontiac 8.2 10 bolt rearend:

Gray iron Pontiac 8.2 center housing, standard duty sealed axle bearing axles  

factory equipped with 3.36-4.33 Safe-T-track, it would have come with the first of the 4 Pinion cone type Safe-T-Track carriers.


----------

